# Egress for sprinkled SFR



## Bootleg (Jun 29, 2010)

Two story with basement building fully fire sprinkled.

2nd floor  SFR over commercial on street level and commercial in the basement.

Because the building is fully sprinkled is the bedroom exempt from an egress window or door to the outside?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 29, 2010)

It depends if the "SFR" is classified as an R-2 or R-3.  1026.1 exempts R-2's when fully sprinklered but does not exempt R-3.


----------



## Bootleg (Jun 29, 2010)

Occupancy Type: R-3


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 29, 2010)

It appears to me that the IRC and the IBC for Group R-3 occupancies require escape windows regardless of sprinkler protection.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree with Coug Dad although it does not make sense that once you have two dwelling units it becomes an apartment and then escape windows in a sprinklered building are no longer required.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree if a NFPA 13 or NFPA 13-R sprinkler system is installed as required for R-2.  It could be hard to justify eliminating the windows if a SFR sprinkler system is installed.


----------



## vegas paul (Jun 29, 2010)

Sounds like it could be a Live/Work unit if under the 2009 IBC.  Then it would be R2, not R3 (must meet other requirements, of course).


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 29, 2010)

Deleted by my own accord


----------



## peach (Jun 29, 2010)

residential over commercial would not be R-3


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 29, 2010)

> residential over commercial would not be R-3


It is a single dwelling unit on the second floor what would it be?

R-1 Residential occupancies containing sleeping units where the occupants are primarily transient in nature, including:

R-2 Residential occupancies containing sleeping units or more than two dwelling units where the occupants are primarily permanent in nature,

R-3 Residential occupancies where the occupants are primarily permanent in nature and not classified as Group R-1, R-2, R-4 or I, including:

Buildings that do not contain more than two dwelling  units.

R-4  Residential occupancies shall include buildings arranged for occupancy as residential care/assisted living facilities including more than five but not more than 16 occupants, excluding staff.

It does not make sense that a full 13 or 13R sytem in a single dwelling unit would have to have emergency escape windows but multiple dwelling units in the same building would not.

I could understand requiring EEW with a 13D system but not in the OP scenario.


----------



## Bootleg (Jun 29, 2010)

mtlogcabin said: residential over commercial would not be R-3

If not, occupancy type R-3.

Then what?


----------



## peach (Jun 29, 2010)

it's a mixed occupancy for one thing..


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 29, 2010)

I was quoting peach



> it's a mixed occupancy for one thing..


But what do you classify a single dwelling unit under the IBC?

 R-3 is the only fit


----------



## Yankee (Jun 30, 2010)

The building is mixed use, The residential unit is R3 occupancy, the business units are  . . whatever they are, maybe one is retiail occupancy and one is office, , , or high hazard storage : )


----------



## vegas paul (Jun 30, 2010)

Repeat my prior post... is it 2009 IBC?  Then why not Live/Work which equals R2?  No mixed use, the whole enchilada is R2!  Of course, there are area limitations, etc.


----------



## Yankee (Jun 30, 2010)

vegas paul said:
			
		

> Repeat my prior post... is it 2009 IBC? Then why not Live/Work which equals R2? No mixed use, the whole enchilada is R2! Of course, there are area limitations, etc.


the work part of the unit has to be occupied by the live uniit tenant, if the ground floor and second floor met all of the live/work unit criteria, I suppose then one would still need to seperate the basement commercial use and/or sprinkler between the work part of the live/work unit. In other words, it would still be a mixed use.


----------



## Bootleg (Jun 30, 2010)

Peach,

What occupancy would the mixed use be?

Vegas paul,

This is under the 2006 IBC.


----------



## peach (Jul 3, 2010)

let's assume R-3.. Sec 1026 still requires the egress windows if less than 4 stories.


----------

